# Shiloh ridge



## Txlongshot (May 16, 2012)

Whos going to Shiloh for memorial weekend


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Me and a couple of buddies will be rolling up there that Friday


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not my kinda riding i like river run alot better .. to many big *** trucks there for me


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

walker said:


> not my kinda riding i like river run alot better .. to many big *** trucks there for me


 yea thats what I hear, I have been stationed here for a couple of years now and I have not been yet. I might as well go check it out.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to go there when it was fun, last time I went I wasn't impressed, they don't really maintain the park very well like other places do. The trucks on 6ft tractor tires have dug it out. And it's a small park. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

plus my 4 wheeler really isnt set up for hill climbing ..


----------



## Txlongshot (May 16, 2012)

We will be there Friday night late


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Txlongshot said:


> We will be there Friday night late


I am going to try and get up there as early as possible, but I just broke my wheel spacer lug got to fix it before the ride


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Txlongshot said:


> We will be there Friday night late


Well change of plans we are going to head up to general sams for the weekend


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Last time we went it had alot of
Mud. Only a few deep holes in the woods. Main pits were rideable on a stock bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

